# Media Access Plate (Aka: No More Tangled Wires Strung All Over)



## shooter57 (Sep 23, 2011)

After snagging the waterfall of wires hanging from our TV for the umpteenth time, I decided to clean up my act. I ordered a media access plate with the connections I needed, and ran permanent wiring from the access plate to the TV thru the trailer wall. Not real easy or fun, but now that it's done I think it was worth it. Now I can use the TV to display photos from our laptop, listen to songs from my phone on the stereo, stream HDMI from a portable DVD player without having cables dangling from the TV/Stereo.

Here's some pics:

Everything accessible while seated at the table.









Closeup of the plate.









Here's the other end of the cables. If you look, you might notice we removed the one wall of the TV bay and used it for a shelf for videos. 


















It all stows away nicely when not being used, and travels well.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice mod, adding to the "to do" list now.


----------



## BigPopa (Sep 11, 2010)

Did you run into any clearance issues with the back of the media plate in the wall? I'm looking at the Quickport multi media connectors for our trailer. What brand did you use and did you have to make any mods? Do you have an estimate of how think the wall actually is?


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nicely done. I can imagine fishing those wires was a royal pain in the arse. I had taken out one little ac plugin to check for loose wires and saw how much "much" space there was in there.


----------



## shooter57 (Sep 23, 2011)

BigPopa said:


> Did you run into any clearance issues with the back of the media plate in the wall? I'm looking at the Quickport multi media connectors for our trailer. What brand did you use and did you have to make any mods? Do you have an estimate of how think the wall actually is?


Had to use right angle connections on the cables at the back of the plate for HDMI, VGA and phone jack. I don't recall what plate I used, found it on eBay. Had the right mix of adapters for my needs. No mods required.


----------



## Outback Scooter (May 25, 2006)

Looks really cool.........is this in a 21RS ?


----------



## shooter57 (Sep 23, 2011)

Outback Scooter said:


> Looks really cool.........is this in a 21RS ?


Thanks.

It's a 23RS.


----------

